# Highest concentration of expats



## Butterflychild0_1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is anyone able to tell me where in Cyprus most of the expats are located? Which city has the highest concentration of expats?


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi 
Island wide there is a nice spread of Ex pats from different countries,
Different areas have nice points Some people argue about East Coast or West coast areas all in good fun, my self I like Pafos and the small villages surrounding Pafos but some people call it LITTLE BRITAIN .
Hope that helps
Monty


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Peyia and Coral Bay area of Paphos have very high concentration of Brits and are as Monty says that area is known as little Britain.
There are however some nice villages on the outskirts of Paphos that while having quite a few expats in them are still more traditional.
I for one would not want to live in Peyia but some people love the feeling of being among lots of Brits. The village I live in is very close to Paphos but is yet to be overrun with Brits and it suits me to have Cypriot neighbours as well as some Brits nearby. 
Limassol also has a lot of expats but as it is much larger and more spread out there are not the high concentrations in small areas. As Limassol is very much the business centre of the island you will find that is a more eclectic mix of nationalities with a lot of Russians and other Eastern Europeans as well as other European citizens and middle easterners.

Veronica


----------

